# hi from bonny scotland



## sukilefey (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi thought it was about time I introduced myself - I 've been nosying around for a while!

I live in Edinburgh, Scotland, Uk and had my own beautiful cats for 18 years. My best friend Suki died last September and I still miss her but her and her mom sure taught me a lot. I wasn't ready for a new cat of my own so I decided to foster.

Since then I've had 5 different cats for a few weeks at a time when they're owners are in hospital and another 2 arrive on Thursday.

What a great experience getting to know all their personalities and putting into practice all I was taught by my two - still learning though - they are all so different! 

This site is great to compare notes and find out how others have dealt with various problems and of course it's full of cat lovers - some of the best people you can hope to meet!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, I'm so sorry about Suki  , but its great that you are fostering and helping these cats find homes  .


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! :2kitties 

Do you plan on getting any more cats of your own?

Sounds like you've had a lot of experience and could give some great advice yourself!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome. I'm so sorry you lost Suki. Perhaps another cat or kitten will touch your heart, and you will have another cat of your own. In the meantime, what you're doing is great!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcomee to the forum, you'll learn alot here and I'm sure you have things to share with us as well. I'm sorry to hear about Suki but fostering is a wonderful thing to do


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

There are never enough foster homes! What a great thing you are doing.
Glad you are here


----------

